# 1049 Project



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Over the course of the year i have started a second 1049 project.

This is what i have started with.








Took two weeks to get it field working

Brakes

Clutch

Transmision

Chains

Pumps

so on and so forth

Found this in the rear brakes








For the alternator found a small block chevy on works for 40$


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Puit lights on it and hung the door next. Making my own door hinges was fairly simple.








Then fixed the vertical uprights. Just took the old off and added new metal. Plus a 1 inch pipe to make it not a hard edge. Seams to save the extra long bale every now and then.








At that point it pritty much went into service and worked well for the year.


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

We recently moved to a place that has a big enough shop to fit it inside! 

Decided to skip the plywood and go with 2x6. I hope they will look nice. Little more cost effective than the steel ones. Easy to do just had to move the rear support back and down. Then new 3" cannel for the corss brases, and welded the old cross brased in the rear uprights for the extra lenth.








Next moved the fuel tank back so i could add the intake pipe to relocate the air filter.














Now that i got it inside and its raining started working on the first table. It was just to far gone so added some new 2x4 square tubing.














Next the second table isnt to bad but want it stronger. So some 2" strap did the trick.


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Added some bump stops to help keep the springs from braking.








Reworking the pick up shute. Make it accept the nylon insert, new chain, new support bracket, cleaning up the sides, and some other parts[attachment. basicaly trying to smooth out the spots that hold dirt and hay, to not destry the paint over time.
































Working on the rolling rack. Its a bit of a pain. Cut and welded in new rails. It was pritty torn up.


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Added Some new push off feet. Just cut the old sheets off, added new plate, and 2" pipe around the outside. Truned out good. Kind of thinking floor plate would have looked cool though.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Very nice work.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll agree with svf, nice looking fabrication, excellent welding


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Agree with Somedevildawg and SVFHAY real nice job you should be proud.


----------



## nhbaler282 (Oct 5, 2009)

You are doing a good job,keep us posted with the pictures,YOU THE MAN makes me want to get one and restore it


----------



## AaronQ (Feb 25, 2013)

ya nice work bud its going to look good when its done, you going to repaint as well?


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for the positive feedback. Ya, i am goin to repaint it this winter at some point. Just building/rebuilding till i can't take it anymore . But with a 30x30 shop and a fire place its easy to spend time on it when the snow is flying.

This will be my second restoration of one of these. The first wasn't this tough though. but, there not to hard to do. Nice thing is most of the stuff was standard size steel, so its easy to match at the steel yard. Not a lot of special stamped stuff.

It do enjoy the old equipment, might not have all the auto stuff. But it make me prowd to say there from 1970's when people think there new.


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Did some work on the second table.

This trick worked well.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

You're a regular"jack" of all trades.


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks, kind of think thats what being a farmer is 

Did some sheet metal work last night on it. the second table is coming around nicly, will thake some picks when done.


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Been doing some sheet metal repairs, they seam to be turning out well.














Added a piece to the first table, and moundet the rubber bump stops to the bottom.








I think i am going to call this the finished product. Its relitivly flat, and much stronger.








Reworked the pins. Cut the holes bigger in the second table, then used the old bushings, and welded them in. In think this with make the system stronger and less prown to braking.


----------



## S10491112 (Apr 11, 2013)

Looks great you done a lot of good work on your wagon. I have rebuilt the engine and transmission on mine. I was wanting to put air brakes on mine and change to a automatic transmission I think that would make it just great to run. there's something about a one reservoir master cylinder and sitting in front of the front tires. The only thing beating the driver to the accident is the headlights on the wagon.


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

YA i know what your talking about. I just try to be fast on replacing worn brake parts. This and the other one have compleate new brake systems. The wheel cylinders are aroudn $20 from napa, and the master is like $140. Sprink kit was 100 i think so not to bad on prices. So for now think were just goin to drive a little slower with good brakes . I have always wanted a automatic. But i am thinking a c6 wont stand up to the heat. Somethink i might tackel some day i suppose.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If you want to do an auto, just switch to diesel at the same time. We did our diesel and auto swap and never even unbolted the tranny from the engine. Took em out of the bus together and dropped (squeezed) in the 1049 together.


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

any pictures?


----------



## S10491112 (Apr 11, 2013)

That would be the way to do it buy a school bus with an automatic. It would be tuff enough to do the job. I'd like to know how you did it also. Been thinking of retro fitting my wagon with an automatic


----------



## AaronQ (Feb 25, 2013)

ya use the school bus engine and 543 allison tranny. only thing you need is lots of cooling capacity. i've done it on my 1069 and it was the best money i ever spent. that thing picks so fast the new wagons dont stand a chance in the field or down the road. your going to have just about a brand new machine there anyways it might not be to tough to swap one in while your this far in and before you do paint.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

AaronQ said:


> ya use the school bus engine and 543 allison tranny. only thing you need is lots of cooling capacity. i've done it on my 1069 and it was the best money i ever spent. that thing picks so fast the new wagons dont stand a chance in the field or down the road. your going to have just about a brand new machine there anyways it might not be to tough to swap one in while your this far in and before you do paint.


It picks faster? Did you increase pump capacity or spin it faster?


----------



## AaronQ (Feb 25, 2013)

it has a different pump with the swap but you can get a lot of extra speed out of em with some pretty easy tweaks and run stock pumps


----------



## S10491112 (Apr 11, 2013)

Sounds great, How did you solve motor mount problem and hydraulic pump & alt. mounting? Did you put the screen over the alt. ? I think the older wagons work just as good as newer ones.


----------



## AaronQ (Feb 25, 2013)

we had to manufacture some new mounts. were able to use one of the old ones but had to move it ahead a little bit and for the alternater you can get a bracket to mount a delco 22SI alternator onto a 6BT 12V cummins and it bolts right up and you can use the factory serpentine belt. i had to build a bracket to mount my ac compressor but that was pretty simple.

the hydraulic pump we mounted in front of the engine and ran a short drive shaft off the crank pully to it. used the old rear motor mount to bolt the pump to. just had to cut the brackets off and move them ahead. pretty simple.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Here's an idea of what the DTA360 and Allison look like in our 1049.


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

That looks pritty cool. Are the mudflaps of much use? Got any more picks of your mods? the whole machine? What ya do for ac vents? Coolers, Fans?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

The mudflaps were on hand so we put them on. Effective, who knows 

Didn't modify much of anything else yet except replace the plywood racks with steel. We'll worry about ac once we get a cab on the darn thing!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I think we'll put a bigger hydraulic pump on soon. It works but is slow with that engine. Have enough motor to pick just above idle but we're not moving much oil at those rpms to pick very fast. Which, until we get used to it, isn't a big deal.


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

very cool! you know the type of tires on the front? you like them?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Haven't run it enough to like or dislike them. They were on it when we pulled it out of the weeds in Maryland. They're certainly not a typical steering tire.


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Ya was just wondering. Ever thought of the just building the top cab part. Most of it is sheel that can be bought at a local steel yard, and then get factory glass rubber, and have glass cut. Its all straight glass...


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Mainly been cleaning laitly. And taking things appart to get ready to paint.

Making a speeker/radio incloser now. Fiberglass, bondo, and paint to make it look cool.








Also reworked the fan.

Before








After








Its coming together, hoping to start painting by the end of the week.

I'm just goint to stick with this moter for now. Its easier having two of the same, for the simple fact that i can switch parts back and forth in a pinch. Part of why i did a second 1049 instead of a 1069.


----------



## S10491112 (Apr 11, 2013)

Pic's look great that is a lot of engine to stuff in there. I thought about using a 6.9 with a 543 alison. But I think it is going to be just as big in there I see you shortend the drive shaft I thought that would have to be done. A drive shaft on the pump would be a better way to drive the hydraulic pump than the way the factory did it. I had to replace my chain coupler in season the other year os I had a bigger chain coupler and machined it to fit it wasn't fun but I had hay on ground and the new holland dealer said it would be 4-6 days that didn't fit my schedule so I made one. Looks like you did a great job at the change over to diesel.


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Well dad came over and help spary the yellow last nigh. King of nice to have a second hand when painting.

It is truning out well. Using Dupant paint. Kind of expensive but looks really nice. And in 10 years when the next guy has it, the machine will still look new. $70/gal black, $90/gal red, and $180/gal yellow. Thank goodniss the thing aint all yellow .

$950 in paint so far.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow that is some expensive paint! I bought some John Deere once for the implements and they were mighty proud of it as well, so far I've had purty good luck with Majik, for the money.....but I don't think I would spend as much time on it as you have and use poor paint...kudos for stepping up, the rewards will be worth it.....

Hay hauler....why don't you update your profile so we know somewhat the neck of the woods you hail from, gotta be somewhere cold, or I'd see pics of the air conditioning system...

Looking good!


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Y'all need to get some ventilation when you are painting. Lol Just kidding the spelling is indicative of long long hours. Couldn't resist. Project looking good BTW.


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Ya we are in Central Oregon. Its right around -7 the last few mornings. In the summer we see one week of 100+. Might not be the best time to paint right now, but dont have anything better to be doing with this temps. So we crank up the wood stove seal off the building then paint away. The building has one leak in the corner that lets it clear out relitivly good. Its just nice to be inside with this one. The first one i painted most of it outside.

I have found once you go to this point the $900 in paint is worth it for material that works good and holds up. The other wagon looks new still after sitting in the sun all summer every summer. I'v decided its like working with a miller or lincon welder vs. a harber freight one. Ya get what ya pay for. I have pained some with JD paint. It worked well layed out nice. But the stuff i used was faded in 3 years. That would make me sick with this project. So just played it safe and spent some $$$... haha


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Did the black today.

Took longer than wanted, fuel jelling on the bobcat, wiring issues on the truck, heating in the house. The cold and snow gets old after a while... but was nice to finly work on my wagon.

Was happy with the way it turned out. Black is unforgiving with reguard to the prep work. But it was under the tables and not seen very often so just left most of the rock chips and scratches. Problably the best it will ever look again... haha


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Well got enought of the red on today that it can start going back together.     !!!!!!

Its a very good feeling!


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

That and school buses are dirt cheap. Fleet maintained with Allison transmissions. That sounds perfect.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

sethd11 said:


> That and school buses are dirt cheap. Fleet maintained with Allison transmissions. That sounds perfect.


AND they get retired well before they're spent mechanically. DOT rules are super stringent for buses so a little bit of body rust and a very good power train becomes available. Additionally, we used lots of extras that came by buying the whole bus. Exhaust, cables, shifters, hose clamps, all kinds of stuff.


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Getting there. I tend to enjoy this part. Its where ya seam to make big jumps foward in a few hours.

The fan system looks and works good i think.








The top turned out better than i had hoped.








Got to have the sound sytem . Actualy just go a deal on the parts and did it just to be different. 














I always liked dashes with painted metal and gauges.














If ya look above the sub, the entire cab is insulated with "ice sheel" for house roofing. Works the same as "DinaMat" but is a fraction of the price. $70 per 75 ft of the stuff. Just have to have the metal around 75+ degrees for it to stick.








Pick up updated parts.








Will get a shiny chain and hook for safty, Oh and the overflow  .








Shrink tape on the levers ruduces a lot of rattling noise.








Merry Christmas all


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Looking really good hauler.....me likes the RF sub and the 6" overhead, head unit? Small amp for sub? Gauges look nice on the painted dash.....can't wait to see how the A/C install will look....

Merry Christmas hay hauler


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Been following this post, as an ex welder and fabricator in a Deere factory I have been very impressed with everything you have done. We have a bale wagon but a pull type model. I think in a lot of the areas your project is a definite upgrade over the factory machine. New Holland equipment that I have has some piss poor welds all of yours are excellent. A lot of good thought in this and a lot of helpful tips for everybody you should be very proud. You should have a machine that should give you years of excellent service. Definite upgrade over the factory model. Merry Christmas.


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments. Not bad for only being 26 hu .

Yes some of these factory welds drive me craze!

Thats the plan with the sub. Small amp and turn it down, i simply dont have much space for a big one. And not into over powering the speekers.

As far as a/c goes, probably not on this one... but with the insliation, and dead space on the walls, yellow paint, and cauking all the joints just a simple fan around here works well enough. Pluss dont want to rob power from my moter.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yea, you won't need a very large amp, 20-30 Wpc would be very good, that's RMS power, like a T series punch perhaps, has electronic x over built-in, just in case your head unit doesn't have sub out.....is that sub dual voice coil or single voice coil, 4 ohm or 8 ohm?
Even at 20-30 Wpc, you'll probably have to turn that gain down a bit (unless you listen to rap....in that case you need a 15" and 200 wpc, dont even worry about amplifying the high channels, they dont use them in rap music ) the dampening material will really help with the sound, good job putting that in......
I didn't figure you were putting A/C in it, just messing with ya, although down here, one would not consider such a contraption unless it had Icey cold air......looking real good, can't wait to see vids of it in the field....


----------



## S10491112 (Apr 11, 2013)

And what's wrong with rap? Every one needs a little DRE and next episode it drives the neighbors crazy for a lot of them it not a long trip. The wagon looks great I need to redo mine to.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Another gripe of mine about the New Holland equipment I have owned is the paint.....they will put .50 cents worth of paint on a $20K piece of equipment...it's pathetic...and they have done that as long as I can remember. Hay Hauler, you need to show NH corporate how to use a spray gun. NH paint workers must be listening to rap when they spray their equipment....pretty thin with runs. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Not much rap for me, but i do like the 80's rock, and 90's country. Most of the new country is just not really country. Its funny but a song with good base gets a person in a rythm pick up hay and just seams to make the night pass faster.

The sub is 8 ohm and a single voice coil. Im a little confused on if i can run a 4 or 2 ohm amp? Most of the subs i have used are 4 ohm. It was in a car but paired with a second sup. So i am wondering if i will have porblems with just running one. The deck does have sub control. We were joking around but would have been fun to put in a newer unit with the tv screen to run a backup camra. That would scare some people to back into there barn looking up at the radio the whole time.

Ya i havent been inpressed with a lot of factory paint. This is probably the 6th or 7th thing i have done to street car standards i suppose and its fun to make it nice. Do with i had a pot gun to get into the tight spaces, but my hvlp worked out ok. Can't see the tight spots unless your on your back under it anyways. Pluss a lot of dis-asembly prior to helps to make it that much better when finished i think...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Here's the deal hauler, an amp, be it punch, or others will have no problem running that 8 ohm woofer, bear in mind the rms power out is usually cut in half when rated at power into 4ohms vs 8ohms.....but , the benefit is a much more stable amp that runs at a much cooler temp and as a consequence, has a much longer life. But don't get hung up on the power output not being as great, bear in mind that amplification is not linear in its curve in relationship measured decibels, for instance, if you have 10 watts and achieve say 80 db of sound, the human ear can only discern a 3 db change in output, in order to achieve that, one must double the power ie, 20 watts, by the same token, if you want to double the relative output the way it is heard, it would take 10 times that amount of wattage or 100 watts, so if your starting amp is rated at 100 watts into 4 ohms, the rated output into 8 ohms is going to be about 50 watts, that's only about a 3 db loss, not much in the entire scheme of things, consequently, if you ran that amp into 2 ohms, it would likely produce about 200 watts into 2 ohms....however, the temp of the amp will be higher making the amp less efficient in its cooling, hence a possible loss of product life. One has to weight this factor when deciding how to wire an amp, are we trying to get all we can or are we building it to last.....if building to last, it don't get no better than 8 ohms. As you can quickly see, if you had 100 watts, to double the output of 100, one would have to go to 1000 watts, bottom line is this, 20-30 watts rms is plenty of power into 4 ohms, you will probably have to turn down the gain a bit, speaking of gain, it's generally controlling the input side of the amp, with a 8 ohm woofer you may have to turn the gain up just a bit, but either way is better than 2 ohms....alot of manufactures (fosgate included) now market amps designed to run at 2 ohms, it will still run at 8 ohms, the output is still subject to the same physics as above, but that amp will probably last 10-15 years, running at 2 ohms is dangerously close to a short circuit (o ohms), and it should be noted that the ohm load of a speaker changes wildly as frequencies pass through its voice coil....I never like to be that close to 0, that being said, I have run plenty of systems at 1 ohm for competition purposes, in that case, they don't give a damn about longevity, just loud.....a 40-50 watt monoblock amp will drive that 8 ohm with all it can take, make sure to insulate that box to keep resonance to a minimum.....hth


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info! You must be into this stuff just a little. For fun or work?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

hay hauler said:


> Thanks for the info! You must be into this stuff just a little. For fun or work?


Ha, when I was in high school some 30 + yrs ago I started working for a retail shop that was in my town...did that for a year or two, then poked fun at a girl and she took it way to serious and I was married within 6 months  two children later, I was still into car audio but owned a business that specialized in high performance systems, we put quite a few systems in European vehicles....Porsche, Ferrari, Benz, bmw, etc. people that had some wealth from all over Georgia, Florida. Sold that business back in 96 had a no compete clause....started a company that specialized in elaborate systems for the crib, then came audio/video systems.....sold that business and now I cut hay........what the hell was I thinkin . I used to actually make money....glad to help


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Now I just install my children's systems, still have contacts at Rockford ( they used to be called just Fosgate after a man named jim fosgate). He sold out to Rockford corp. was also a Alpine dealer, back when the cassette ruled....damn I'm getting old....kids always wonder why they have the nicest sounding stereos in school, everyone wants to listen to theirs, want me to do theirs, I tell em I signed a no compete clause years ago and it's still in effect.....they believe me. Gullible kids....


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Alpine- Back in the day a buddy bought a '79 T/A and we were all excited about the stereo , until we looked real close. It was an AlpHine. Not cool.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's too funny....I remember the alphine....there was another one that i always thought was funny, "unic" their slogan was "Unic products are Unique"......they certainly were pieces of junk, nothing unusual about that...........we used to put some cool systems in the 77-78-79 camero and firebirds, they were really set for a booming stereo, rear window had the right curvature, would really rock and roll. First one I did a nice system in was impressive In the day, think it was a 77 maybe 78... Put in a Automatic Radio 8-track ( all of the 8 tracks had the same mechanism, designed by Lear Corp., yep, same one) replaced the pickup heads with akai glass heads, ran a pr220 power punch booster and 10" woofers in the rear deck, midrange on the rear arm slopes, tweeters in the front dash,( pita) and man did it sound good, lots of people didn't and still don't realize, the 8-track had much better sound, much larger area on the tape...it spun the tape across the head much faster with less noise and had much better frequency response.....course it was BIG and that one small problem of not having a reverse....listened to alot of Conway, hank, segar, commodores, etc on 8 track......sorry for the walk down memory lane, but the alphine was for real, even then Japanese/ Taiwan companies were coming around, and of course they didn't play by the same set of rules.....remember when you didn't mention the name of the competitor in an advertisement, a time when doctors and lawyers didn't advertise.....these companies would make a product that looked similar and name it similar but of course it was the same junk we see nowadays, so I guess, not a whole lot has changed in that regard, now they just call it the same thing Alpine, and in some cases, Alpine will even perform warranty work....although unbeknownst to them....they came to the realization, that we couldn't do anything about it I guess....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Didn't mean to hijack....can't wait to see the 1049 running in the field


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Na dont worry about it. The fun thing in farming is most have some experence in a compleatly different area. Very cool.

Ended up with this. Dosent hit as hard as the 2 10's in my truck but considering its 1/4 the size cab its still pritty dang cool it think. We were talkin, I find it funny how fancy shiny they make the amp wiring kits. Always though less is more with wiring and the more that is hidden out of sight is better. But who knows.








Started putting some glass in. Then test drive a bit make sure everything is working, and seal up the front.















Then add some more leafs the the front springs. Fix a few odds and ends and probably time for the side racks. Just hearing the radio makes me want to start stacking hay tomorrow. To bad its 6 months away... But guess in 8 months i will want to see the last of the season.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That paint looks really good, those shiny wires on the amp kits are just to sell their kit vs. someone else's, I always put plastic wire loom on the bundle anyway. All the wire we get nowadays is from ROC nothing like the wire of old, if it calls for 8awg- better to use 6awg...
One good thing about your winters I guess, you have to have big shops to work in.....we always paint outside and despite your best efforts, bugs always seem to fly into fresh paint....makes for a lot of compromising......is that DuPont a two stage paint?


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Just single, its there industiral version...


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Did some more work to it.

The carb spacer was cracked and leakning, so unable to find one i built one.





















But had to rebuild the intake horn, it was to high after.

Piece of black pipe fits a carb perfice if your wondering.









Front of it is looking good, hard waiting on warm weather to add the stickers


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Looking real good hauler....


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Well been bussy building rollers and tillage tools/fixing tillage tools for others around the area. But got some free time to work on it

Before









After









Pritty much done, few more stickers, paint the rims, and finish up the roling rack parts. But ya get the idea,and it could stack hay tomorrow . Happy to be here finaly!!!!


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Real nice hauler.....is that extension cord gonna be long enuf to git you around the fields........


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

As good, no a lot better than new. Definitely better welds than craftsmanship than New Holland put on it. You should be proud.


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks ya'll.


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Just a update after the season.

The thing worked great! Put two new tires on the front and general maintance thats it.

Other than that 35k bales throught it and happy as can be.

Funny thing, its 10 mph slower than the other one, from diffrent differintal gears. Who knows if there original or not.

Also, the same two machines side by side opperate and have there diffrent little issues and tricks to running them.

Nice how some work in the winter really pays off in the summer.


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

We have downsized a lot over the last few years. Just doing different things now. If anyone is interested I have one of my wagons for sale. Both are still in great shape. Ether one can go. Both are proven, still working well, stored inside, and well maintained. 25k obo. Thanks!


----------

